# GT: Game 35- Clippers vs. Suns 1/18



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Jan 18
7:30 PM
TV: FSN, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd love a win right here and since Phoenix plays @ Sac the day before, they should be somewhat tired. Man we need to get Nash out of the offense and the Clips should take it. Get him fouled out, or hell have Kaliel Dickens go in and try to pursue Nash to fight and get him ejected  haha j/k. But seriously need to take Nash out of the game and Clips should be able to take the game.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

If we can win this and the next game against Dallas then the Clips will finally regain some recognition for their good performance this season. Our recent slide has turned many of the bandwagoners in the media into doubters and we need to prove them wrong (again).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is going to be a real tough game for the Clippers. The Suns are hot and having won 8 of the last 10 games. The Clippers are fortunate though as the Suns are playing the Kings the night before so hopefully the Kings stay close with the Suns and make them play the starters in a lot of time. If the Clippers can some how slow Nash down that will help alot. If the Clippers play their game they can beat the Suns. The Clippers didn't have Maggette but they won last time and they could win again without him.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

well last time we played them the Suns had won 9 in a row but we didn't let them get #10... 
Should be a great game to watch though with Nash and Marion on the court.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I want to see lots of singleton against the suns.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I totally agree with you Yamaneko

Singleton and Ross should alternate as starters at the SF position depending on the matchup... Livingston should not be starting at all as he has yet to earn that role in the absence of Maggette. Even on nights when Cassel needs a break we should be starting Ewing ahead of Livingston.

Kaman
Brand
Singleton/Ross
Mobley
Cassel

That's a starting lineup that can put up consistent performances (we saw Ross fill in excellently at the beginning of the season and Singleton can do just as well if not better). 


PS: don't think i'm hating on Livingston... I love watching him when he's on top of his game but he's too inexperienced to play a significant role in our team so far this season.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking forward to this 2 game swing in the standings... This is a MUST win game IMO. 
Can't go 4 down after 35 games. D'antoni is awesome. Dunleavy needs to work his magic to get this win.
Clips - 104
sun - 103
Big 3 games coming up. suns, mavs, warrs.. big games.
23-14 is amazing.
22-15 great
21-16 okay
20-17 desperation time and watch for Artest sightings and heated rumors of the trade again.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Singleton should play......well if we win this and dallas.......it would boost tha confidence of tha clippers by alot...beatin tha top contenders is huge.......I hope SL can regain his confidence by playin against tha top PG


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Kings just destroyed the Suns, 119-90. This is game is key now as the Clippers can jump much close to the Suns if they win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Well the Kings just destroyed the Suns, 119-90. This is game is key now as the Clippers can jump much close to the Suns if they win.


 Yup, a chance to cut the Suns lead to a game n a half


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Let's not forget, we ended the suns last hot streak, when they had won 9 straight games.

I really want to win this game. However, I just dont feel good with Dun's rotations right now. He needs to play singy a lot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=234375


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep18jan18,1,732747.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Point guard Sam Cassell sat out practice because of a sore back and was scheduled to undergo a precautionary MRI exam, a Clipper spokesman said.
> 
> Cassell, 36, played more than 43 minutes and scored 25 points with eight assists in Monday's 102-93 victory in overtime against Utah. Cassell is averaging 16.7 points and a team-leading 6.7 assists.



I hope he is ok and ready to go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/pp0506_PHO_060118.html 



> . And Los Angeles may have to go it without it's floor leader Sam Cassell. Cassell sat out yesterday's practice with soreness in his left lower back and hamstring. He aggravated both areas lighting up the Jazz for 25 points, 8 assists and 7 rebounds Monday.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So Ewing will get more playing time finally? I wanna see Ewing on Nash and Singleton/Brand on Marion. Rest, Mobley just needs to hope House isn't hot and whoever is starting at SF needs to SHUT Boris Diaw down. Won't be surprised to see Dunleavy run some zone D.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

well boys (and sorry, our faithful girl fans!)...be headin out to staples in a couple of hours...i hope we muster the energy after the ot win against utah monday...we need to come out strong with eb and kaman to punish their inside guys with cat locking down stevie nash altho ewing may be the better on the ball defender in this case...hopefully after a couple of corona bombs, i'll be celebrating a victory instead of drowning my sorrows in defeat!...go for broke clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell will try to play and I believe start. Ross will guard Nash all game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston has a new hairstyle.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Livingston has a new hairstyle.


He better show up with a new game too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nevermind looks like he got it back to normal from the last practice.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Cassell will try to play and I believe start. Ross will guard Nash all game.


 Damn, I really wanted to see more of Ewing tonight.

Second that about Livingston, he looks lost out there and he's supposed to have loads of Basketball IQ


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Corey with Mike Eaves doesn't seem one bit dissapointed.

Maggette calls Kaman the worst dresser of the team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman wins the tip . . niice


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman wins the tip.

Ross with the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross with a quick jumper 2-0


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not good as Ross already picks up a foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Mobley picks up the offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sam with his post up jumper. Suns run immediately and score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jumper city, non of which are going in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sam finally makes up for those misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley picks up his 2nd foul and the Suns running is really hurting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand grabs his own miss and pumps it until he makes it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with another jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell now with a tough jumper, Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa picks up his 2nd on Ewing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a tough mid range jumper that was contested.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the miss but Kaman grabs the offensive rebound and he gets fouled by Marion.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a good move that freed him up for an easy jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great job by Kaman by tipping the ball several times and picking up the foul, he will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the block.

Livingston with the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a tough jumper as he was double teamed but the Suns run and score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing misses the 3 but grabs his own miss.
Cassell gets hacked and losses the ball but no foul but the Suns are generous and call the foul on Brand on the breakaway. Call it both ways, please.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets pissed and picks up a technical.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

crappity.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Not a good first quarter. We're playing their style of basketball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of the 1st:

Clippers 24
Suns 30

I don't like to complain about the refs but the calls have been one-sided and not in the favor of the Clippers. The Suns are double teaming Brand everytime so the open Clipper needs to make his shot. The Clippers needs to try and stop fouling as Mobley didn't even get time as he picked up 2 quick ones. The Clippers need to pay attention after they score because the Suns are scoring on them within 5 secs on some possessions.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

REFS ARE THROWING THE GAME.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Great way to open the half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> REFS ARE THROWING THE GAME.


Mobley gets called for a fould when he was no where close to touching the Suns player. I guess these refs believe clapping air is a foul. :eyeroll:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, they call a foul in the favor of the Clippers. Brand goes to the line as the Clippers are down 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the miss but Brand gets and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the miss but Livingston banks it in on the rebound.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

We're still playing their style of basketball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with his 3 made jumper.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

we're letting them have their way with us... this reminds me a lot of the Celtics game where the Clips defense was almost nonexistant and they gave up plenty of easy ones.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 17.

Now 20.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

This game is pretty much over :boohoo:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy **** they've scored 21 points in less than five minutes. YIKES.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets fouled on a jumper and will shoot 2. Makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with another jumper, he has 11?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman drop steps the double team fo rthe easy jam.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

How are we gonna get back in this game? Just take it hard to the hoop and get them in foul trouble.

I keep seeing on Game Channel Livingston hitting...Jumpers?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout.

Clippers down 14, making some comeback.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Livingston having a pretty good game. And we're cutting the lead down nicely.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton grabs the Kaman miss.
Livingston with another jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper, lead down to 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great pass from Cassell to Brand who gets hacked and will go to the line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with the finger roll layup and Livingston steals it back. Kaman gets fouled by Nash.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Even if we lose this game I'm happy that this team didn't give up on itself and fought to get back in the game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Who got T'd?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the steal but picks up the offensive foul on the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Who got T'd?


No one got T'd just now but Cassell got one earlier.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

This team needs to stop fouling...seriously.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just like that the Clippers are down 17.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

And there goes our run...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God damn, them boys can shoot.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sam Cassel can't make a T?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell posts up and gets the foul, shooting 2.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well at least the refs are making up for the bad calls early on.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Make some stops and cut it to 10.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding me? With 4 ****ing seconds left.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't watch the game but do you guys think we're playing defense or is it that the Suns are shooting so well?


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

And once again...game over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 48
Suns 67

The refs are still bad but after the horrible call on Mobley they got a little better. The Clippers I don't think can come back as the Suns are too strong with the run and the run with win it for the Suns.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Half:
> 
> Clippers 48
> Suns 67
> ...



They gave the Clips some freebee's in the end to make up for the horrific calls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClipOre4Life said:


> I can't watch the game but do you guys think we're playing defense or is it that the Suns are shooting so well?



No defense and the Suns are shooting very well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> I can't watch the game but do you guys think we're playing defense or is it that the Suns are shooting so well?



When you give up 67 points in one half, its always going to be bad defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn it mobley... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

If we win this game I'm gonnna laugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the love of god take Mobley out of there while we still have a chance.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL. So much for that clutch shooting.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Speak of the devil Mobley misses again.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Game over, unable to shoot the clutch shots to win the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I could make a fortune selling what Dunleavy's smoking. Why the hell does Singleton get limited time? Why the hell is Kaman in instead of Brand around the 5 minute mark? Why the hell weren't Ross/Singleton on Marion and Ewing/Ross on Nash? Damn man, this is a run n gun team, don't have Kaman play all the time he did, esp. when you have the pieces to run with them


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't think the Clippers would come back so I watched Lost. I guess I made the right decision, props to me.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I didn't think the Clippers would come back so I watched Lost. I guess I made the right decision, props to me.


 I can't believe I passed up Bruin tickets to watch this crap. UCLA just DOMINATED USC and that was huge for me, but then again, we see Dunleavy(who I think just might have ADD) put in CHRIS FRIGGIN KAMAN in there instead of Elton and bench Singleton who had 8/8 in the fourth and play him for a little while.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thinking about it, it wasn't the smartest thing for Mobley to clap. The ref heard the slap of his two hands and must of thought Mobley touched him. Horrible call still.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

defense was utterly pathetic. giving up 67 points at the half is god awful no matter how u put it. thanks for bringing my hope up for nothing by getting closer in the fourth and losing the game. play d in every quarter or dont play at all


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought Kaman played a great game and was killing the Suns. Brand was getting doubled and taken out of the game, but Kaman's rebounding (especially offensive rebounding) was annoying the crap out of me. Singleton played well, yes, but you'd have left Kaman on the bench the rest of the fourth quarter? He had 16 rebounds through three quarters, and in the fourth quarter he boxed his man out every time and let other guys get rebounds. He didn't come in until the halfway mark, but played well when he was in there (except for the one turnover) for 3 or 4 minutes. He had a good pass to Livingston that was sent along to Singleton for the two. Mobley is what killed you guys, throwing that pass to the Suns' bench and killing your momentum. That plus being in the penalty too early in the fourth. I wouldn't have sat Brand in the late fourth though, you have bring him in with about 7 minutes left in the game. He didn't want to take Brand out when they were making their push though, so it's hard to say.

As far as not playing Kaman as many minutes, maybe. They might have gotten back quicker...but Marion eats smaller guys alive in the post with his odd arsenal of runnings and one-handed flip shots. Singleton still isn't quick enough to stop Marion and got 3 fouls in less minutes. Kaman had 0. Putting Ross on Marion takes away the rebound advantage that LAC had. This game was about which team imposed their will on the other, and the Clippers did a good job slowing it down and punishing the Suns inside. Unfortunately for them, their shooters, mainly Mobley, couldn't come up big in the end of the game.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

God damn... I can't stand how game after game we waste the obvious talent of Singleton... 
...and why did Mobley get so many minutes when he obviously didn't have his game on. 1 for 9 from the field is inexcusable.

On the bright side it was nice to see Livingston have a good scoring night by hitting some jump shots... but overall it was a very disappointing performance.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

In the game against the Lakers Shaun made some really bad mistakes, and after that I think that his confidence was really low. He has strugle since then. I am upset that the Clippers lost against the Sun's, but in a way I am very happy that Livingston played his best game of the season. I hope that this will boost up his confidence, and that he can continue to look for ways to score in the next games. I think that he played a great game coming of the bench and by continuing to score like this people will start to pay more attention to him and this will open up easier oportunities for him to pass the ball and get the others easy shots. I think that this is what we expected him to do this year, so I hope that he continues to play like this.

Now Singleton is a monster on the court. It was nice seeing him literally challenge every rebound against all those attletic players in the Sun's team. I hope that Dun will continue to put him in the lineup as the backup SF or backup PF. He should be splitting the SF minutes with Shaun, and Ross. 

Any thoughts feel free to comment


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Unfortunately for them, their shooters, mainly Mobley, couldn't come up big in the end of the game.


in this game, i noticed that the suns gave alot of space in the perimeter. when the ball is inside, it seems like all 5 of them are on that one guy


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

Man, Phoenix just has too many weapons, we really could've taken this one though. When it was cut down to 4, the team had like 3 straight posession with nothing, and the Suns weren't scoring either. Brand and Sam weren't in though, and the other guys just didn't get it done. 

I also have to agree that I was happy to see Livingston his shots, and play well in this game.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

The Clips really played right into the Suns' hands.

The gameplan is obvious.
Go to your big men, establish them early, and control the tempo that way.
Instead, Selfish Sam settled for 1-on-5 pull-up jumpers.

When they go in -- which plenty of them did -- no problem, Phoenix comes right back in transition. When they miss, there are nothing but purple jerseys there to collect the rebounds.

More thoughts on the game at my updated blog:
http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

joser said:


> in this game, i noticed that the suns gave alot of space in the perimeter. when the ball is inside, it seems like all 5 of them are on that one guy


If you had a healthy Sam out there, that might not have happened. He's clutch, and can easily nail a couple threes to put them over the top. But who knows. Ewing struggled though, other than hitting two timely shots.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I just noticed that James Singleton has the potential to be a poor man's Shawn Marion.


----------

